# B14 Dash removal for stereo install



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

I have a 98 Sentra and am planning on installing a new head unit. Would anyone know where I can find diagrams or instructions to remove the dash area around the stereo? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Sorry if this has been brought up before, but I tried searching this subject before posting and came up empty handed.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

JMT said:


> *I have a 98 Sentra and am planning on installing a new head unit. Would anyone know where I can find diagrams or instructions to remove the dash area around the stereo? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Sorry if this has been brought up before, but I tried searching this subject before posting and came up empty handed. *


as far as I remember, there is a black cover in the middle of the dash, small about an inch high and two inches across between the hazard switch and something else, take a flat head, and pop it off, takes 2 seconds, get your phillips and take out that screw, then yank, there are just clips holding it in, i'd unplug the hazard light harness and other harness so you can get the black shrod out of the way, then unscrew the 4 screws holding in the cage that holds in pocket and stock head unit, undo the harness off the back, and unscrew the headunit from the side of the stock brackets, the aftermarket will be iso mounted in the same place so there is no need for a dash kit but do yourself a favor and invest about 20 something dollars into a wiring harness and ant. extension from best buy and maybe another twenty for speaker savers, they just block out low end frequencies your oversized 6 1/2 don't need to be playing anyway, it's not a hard install at all and really would take someone new to it about 30 min. i've taken mine out so many times i can do it blind folded.

josh the best buy ho


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

when i install decks at work those cars go as followed. pop panel unscrew pull dash piece then the rest is common sense


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Here this will help.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

good find


----------

